# Hybrid Mantis..?



## enlightenment (Dec 8, 2006)

Has it ever been attempted, I assume that it has.

Take two Mantids of different species, see if they will produce an ooth.

General consensus from other sources so far suggest that it would fail, for three reasons, one, they would see one another as prey and not a mate, two, they have evolved too far apart to breed, like a man and ape, for example, and three, ooths, even if they did mate, would be sterile.

However.

There are over 2000 species of PM, that we know of, and you can probably double that, for those that we don't.

Unless every variable has been tried, and that has not happened, then it cannot be said, for sure, that this could not bo done, that we could not create a whole new genus of Mantis by say crossing a Dead Leaf with an Orchid.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 8, 2006)

that would be pretty cool to see. many awesome combinations i bet


----------



## Veggie (Dec 8, 2006)

Dogs do it...


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2006)

This has been discussed on here in depth a few times. Try a search. Its agreed it will not work. I have attempted mating of different species just to see what they would do. The males will mount similar species and go through with it.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 9, 2006)

> This has been discussed on here in depth a few times. Try a search.* Its agreed it will not work.* I have attempted mating of different species just to see what they would do. The males will mount similar species and go through with it.


Fair enough Rick, you have tried it, and it did not work.

However, as pointed out, and I think it is a fair point, unless you have tried every variable, which I am sure you could not have, then it cannot be said conclusively that it would not work.

Out of interest, what species have you tried?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 9, 2006)

> Dogs do it...


It's different though, as the canine has not been around as long, and therefore, evolution has not taken them so far apart that they can no longer cross breed.

Give it another millenia or two....


----------



## chun (Dec 9, 2006)

despite dogs being different breeds, they are still the same specie though.


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2006)

> > This has been discussed on here in depth a few times. Try a search.* Its agreed it will not work.* I have attempted mating of different species just to see what they would do. The males will mount similar species and go through with it.
> 
> 
> Fair enough Rick, you have tried it, and it did not work.
> ...


All I am saying is the male would mount and connect but thats about it. And dogs are a whole different thing.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah...I was just amusing the notion...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 9, 2006)

In theory, what do yoi think the most odd mix would be?

If it could be done?

I also wonder if it could be done in lab?

Could the female be artifically imregnated by the sperm of another type of Mantis, trying many differnent combinations, and I am sure that eventually we would get a success, imho...


----------



## jarek (Dec 10, 2006)

Sphodromantis in poland, there is many mixed mantids of that group

for example Sphodromantis gastrica with Sphodromanis vidiris.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2006)

> Sphodromantis in poland, there is many mixed mantids of that groupfor example Sphodromantis gastrica with Sphodromanis vidiris.


Such things like s. lineola and s. viridis and Stagmomantis limbata and stagmomantis carolina can successfully mate. But a ghost mantis and an orchid isn't going to happen.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2006)

H. Grandis male and chinese female.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 10, 2006)

> H. Grandis male and chinese female.


Did one get eaten?


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Did one get eaten?
> 
> 
> No. Why?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 10, 2006)

Just thought that one might, that was all!


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2006)

> Just thought that one might, that was all!


No. The female might of tried when the male mounted had I not been there. Females rarely eat the males despite what you might hear. And no way is the male going to get the female.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 10, 2006)

Plus your female was eating at the time.


----------



## JM (Dec 20, 2006)

Dogs can inter-breed because they are all the same species. Different breeds are actually different subspecies. The same phenomenon occurs in nature. Often two populations are seperated by a geological barrier. The two populations begin to exhibit slightly different charecteristics due to different evolutionary pressures. They are classified as different species once they reach the point where they are incapable of inter-breeding even if that barrier were to be removed. The Latin names we use to classify animals are their genus and species. If different species are capable of successful procreation then we are dealing with a taxonomical error. They were not really two different species to begin with.


----------

